# commercial insurance



## brookesmom8 (Sep 17, 2017)

I've been driving with UBER for over a yr. Just received non renewel notice from my insurance carrier (Progressive) saying I needed commercial insurance. After 1 hr on the phone with the agent asking a ton of non-pertaining questions I was quoted $1,700 for 6 mths. Obviously very expensive. I then filled out Geico's online quote and was told $3,400 for 12 mths. Now I believe I need to stop driving as commercial insurance is so costly. Does everyone who drives have commercial? Anyway around it? Too bad as I really like driving for rideshares!

Oh, I'm in Oregon. I asked, Uber and Lyft do not require you to have it; it is my carrier that requires it.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

brookesmom8 said:


> I've been driving with UBER for over a yr. Just received non renewel notice from my insurance carrier (Progressive) saying I needed commercial insurance. After 1 hr on the phone with the agent asking a ton of non-pertaining questions I was quoted $1,700 for 6 mths. Obviously very expensive. I then filled out Geico's online quote and was told $3,400 for 12 mths. Now I believe I need to stop driving as commercial insurance is so costly. Does everyone who drives have commercial? Anyway around it? Too bad as I really like driving for rideshares!
> 
> Oh, I'm in Oregon. I asked, Uber and Lyft do not require you to have it; it is my carrier that requires it.


Hello, and welcome to the forum. Many drivers here in NJ are pretty happy with Farmer's because they offer hybrid policies that only have a small rate increase from their personal car insurance. According to this https://www.farmers.com/rideshare/ , they're available in your state. Good luck!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

brookesmom8 said:


> I've been driving with UBER for over a yr. Just received non renewel notice from my insurance carrier (Progressive) saying I needed commercial insurance. After 1 hr on the phone with the agent asking a ton of non-pertaining questions I was quoted $1,700 for 6 mths. Obviously very expensive. I then filled out Geico's online quote and was told $3,400 for 12 mths. Now I believe I need to stop driving as commercial insurance is so costly. Does everyone who drives have commercial? Anyway around it? Too bad as I really like driving for rideshares!
> 
> Oh, I'm in Oregon. I asked, Uber and Lyft do not require you to have it; it is my carrier that requires it.


Those prices arn't unreasonable for a taxi/black car insurance policy...

a pretty good quote actually, you must have a safe record for that rate.

For the record... this explains the insurance problems pretty well..
I think this is from the farmers website..
Yes what uber is doing is legal, what you are doing may not be.. not sure how it works in that state.










The red zone are times there is ZERO coverage for *your car*.

If any of the following are deemed to be the case during an accident investigation during a "red time" THERE IS NO MONEY TO FIX YOUR CAR!

A. It's your fault
B. The other driver has no insurance
C. The at fault party disappears
D. Blame cannot be placed on anyone/shared blame

It's equivilant to driving around on a liability only insurance policy.

If you owe money on your car at the time of an accident...

YOU GET NOTHING, NOT EVEN ENOUGH TO PAY OFF YOUR LOAN!

So you are lucky nothing happened to you, really... your dead lucky.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

brookesmom8 said:


> I've been driving with UBER for over a yr. Just received non renewel notice from my insurance carrier (Progressive) saying I needed commercial insurance. After 1 hr on the phone with the agent asking a ton of non-pertaining questions I was quoted $1,700 for 6 mths. Obviously very expensive. I then filled out Geico's online quote and was told $3,400 for 12 mths. Now I believe I need to stop driving as commercial insurance is so costly. Does everyone who drives have commercial? Anyway around it? Too bad as I really like driving for rideshares!
> 
> Oh, I'm in Oregon. I asked, Uber and Lyft do not require you to have it; it is my carrier that requires it.


You may need to buy business vehicle protection approach on the off chance that you are utilizing business vehicles for business purposes. Without sufficient money related insurance for business vehicles, you may need to pay immense costs to casualties should one of your organization vehicles meet with a mischance.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ask them about hybrid insurance. Those are certainly full coverage commercial quotes. I pay $1200 a year with Geico.


----------

